# Just some of the entries in our Pretty BIG Dog Photography Competition...



## MyBIGdog (Mar 4, 2012)

We thought we would just share with you some of the entries so far in our Pretty BIG Dog photography competition.

For more information, terms and conditions and to enter you dog please visit MyBIGdog.co.uk




























Sarah


----------



## canine (Feb 23, 2012)

I wanna hug them all!


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Some gret pics...


----------



## MyBIGdog (Mar 4, 2012)

Cheers guys, there are loads more on our Facebook page
June Pretty BIG Dog Entries


----------



## MyBIGdog (Mar 4, 2012)

Some more adorable pics...


----------



## DobermannZoe (Mar 3, 2012)

I have entered my handsome fella


----------



## MyBIGdog (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks Zoe - Zeus is beautiful!


----------



## TnT (Jun 19, 2012)

MyBIGdog said:


> Sarah


I'm in love!! Is he/she an Anatolian?


----------



## MyBIGdog (Mar 4, 2012)

TnT said:


> I'm in love!! Is he/she an Anatolian?


He sure is and a super cute one at that!


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Lovely photos of lovely dogs!

I have never heard of or seen an Anatolian but he is gorgeous, looks like he's very big too


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

do they have to be "still with us" to enter?


----------



## MyBIGdog (Mar 4, 2012)

mstori said:


> do they have to be "still with us" to enter?


Sort for the late reply!!! Nope, they can now be in doggy heaven so please feel free to send through any pics to [email protected]


----------



## MyBIGdog (Mar 4, 2012)

And the June winners are....




























But don't worry if you didn't get your entry in as we are now running this competition every month with BIGGER and BETTER so be sure to visit us at Pretty BIG Dog Photography Competition for all the details...


----------

